# Elinchrom - turn off single flash



## polarhannes (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

tl;dr:
Is it possible to turn off one (or more) flash groups with the Elinchrom Skyport system while all other groups still fire?

Long version:
I do have multiple Canon 600 EX-RTs and the ST-E3-RT. Sometimes they just do not give me enough power when I want to light up a whole room (i shoot events every now and then).
My plan is to buy some Elinchrom flashes, place multiple lights in the room and to assign different groups to the flashes. 
When I walk around during the event I'd like to turn off / on the flashes just as needed. 

Is the Skyport system capable of doing this?

I'd also like to know if I can connect a Skyport universal trigger to the ST-E3-RT? I imagine carrying around the ST and adjusting the Speedlites while adjusting the Elinchrom flashes with the Skyport.

Thanks everyone for your feedback!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 26, 2014)

Not precisely on point, but my Einstein 640's and Cyber Commander can do exactly that. In fact, you could call Paul Buff and get through right away to ask such questions.

And I do use my ST-E3-RT to adjust my 600ex's, then trigger them with the Cyber Commander.

If Elinchrom customer service is any good at all, they should be able to clearly answer your questions within 24 hours.


----------



## LDS (Jun 26, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> Is it possible to turn off one (or more) flash groups with the Elinchrom Skyport system while all other groups still fire?


AFAIK, not with the standard ELS Transmitter - which can be set to trigger one group among four, or all. You should check the ELS USB transmitter and its software, it enables more features and maybe is able to do what you need.


----------



## polarhannes (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions!
I asked the Elinchrom support about this - this is what I got as a reply:

In the Skyport system you can have separate groups (1 to 4) and use them individually or ALL. If you would like to trigger your speedlites and the ELC together, the easiest is probably to use the pre-flash intelligent system built in the ELC Pro HD units and let the ST-E3-RT do the syncing. You can still use the Skyport to adjust the Elinchrom flashes.Hope this helps.


----------



## polarhannes (Jun 27, 2014)

I understood from their reply that I cannot turn the flashes off / on independently. I had another idea which might work - I can turn off specific groups using the ST-E3-RT. I could connect a Canon flash to an Elinchrom flash using a cord. If I then turn off the Canon flash, the ELC would also not be triggered.

That is a rather expensive solution as I would need a 600 Ex Rt for each other flash I want to trigger.
Are you aware of any Canon RT compatible 3rd party triggers?
I know Yongnuo has created a flash, but I haven't heard of a simple trigger...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2014)

i use the odin system with my elinchroms

buy the strato 2 recievers for the elinchroms which are much cheaper than the odin recievers for speedlights
then assing the groups and control everything from the odin controller
another benefit is getting high speed sync out of elinchrom studio lights


----------

